# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حس هیچ کاری نکردن! یک غیردانشجوی معلق!

## NiNi

*سلام انجمنی ها..

من که معرف حضور هستم  چشم بازار رو در آورده ایزد با آفرینش من..

والا عرضم به حضور محترمتون که در ادامه ی اخلاق‌های فضاییِ اینجانب، اخلاقی هست بسیار مسخره که خودم هم در عجبم..

من دلم نمیخواد هیچ کاری کنم. یعنی نمیتونم. حتی الان به زور دارم اینجا مینویسم. حوصله ی نت و تی وی و خیلی چیزها رو ندارم. کارهای روزمره رو هم به زور و گربه شورانه انجام میدم.

حال ندارم یه قدم از خونه بیرون برم..دلم نمیخواد وارد دنیای واقعی بشم. دلم می‌خواد همه چیز امیدوارانه برام بمونه. میترسم برم بیرون از این حصاری که بین  خودم و واقعیت کشیدم..

دلم می‌خواد برم زندان، تیمارستان،هرجایی که بتونم از دنیای واقعی فرار کنم.

احساس بدی دارم که به همه آدما بدهکارم و همه از دستم ناراحتن و آدم بلااستفاده ای هستم.

نمیخوام بخوابم که فردا بشه..

دلم می‌خواد تو لاک خودم بمونم..!

از یادآوری خاطرات بدم میاد چون افسردگی میاد سراغم و فک کنم در جستجوی زمان از دست رفته منم..*

----------


## Mysterious

*عزیزم یه مدت طولانی کاری انجام ندادی و به قول مامانا تنبل شدی
یواش یواش خودتو موظف کن به انجام کاری دادن
مثلا از ظرف شستن شروع کن
از یه ساعت ورزش شروع کن
از ۲ صفحه مطالعه شروع کن 
درست میشه*

----------


## NiNi

*از آدما میترسم، از حرف زدن با مردم فراری هستم، صدام در نمیاد، خرید نمیرم، هر جایی که دلم می‌خواد نمیرم..مثلا سینما نمیرم از ترس اینکه آدمای کمی رفته باشن یا اینکه با خودشون بگن اینو نگاه اومده سینما مثلا که چی و..همین موضوع در مورد رستوران و خرید و...از آرایش کردن و لباس خوب پوشیدن فراری ام..به خاطر این موضوع هیچ وقت کلاس کنکور نرفتم و همیشه از آزمون‌ها و مدرسه فراری بودم..من نمیخوام دیده بشم برای همین پوشیده ترین و ساده ترین لباسها رو میپوشم بیرون که برم از ماشین پیاده نمیشم، پشت چراغ قرمز همش وحشت دارم مردم منو ببینن سرم رو میندازم پایین..الان که مجبورم برم دانشگاه..۶ سال درس نخوندم که نرم دانشگاه ولی الان مجبورم و به خاطرش استرس گرفتم..من با این زندگی چه کنم بچه ها.؟!*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بنظرم خیلی سعی میکنی همچیو به خودت تلقین کنی اینگکه خسته ای اینکه شکست خورده ای و ببخشیدا خیلبی تلاش میکنی تلین کنی خیلی بی ارزشی حداققل تو ذهنیت خودت با ارزش باش به بقیه هم توجه نکن سعی کن زیاد فکر نکنی بی شوخی میگما ماها تو فکرامون خودمونو خسته میکنیم وسط درس خودمون از یه درسی زده مسیکنیم خودمونو تنبل میکنیم سعی کن بدون فکر کردن فقط عمل کنی فکرو بزار واسه وقتی موتورت روشن شد_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi


از آدما میترسم، از حرف زدن با مردم فراری هستم، صدام در نمیاد، خرید نمیرم، هر جایی که دلم می‌خواد نمیرم..مثلا سینما نمیرم از ترس اینکه آدمای کمی رفته باشن یا اینکه با خودشون بگن اینو نگاه اومده سینما مثلا که چی و..همین موضوع در مورد رستوران و خرید و...از آرایش کردن و لباس خوب پوشیدن فراری ام..به خاطر این موضوع هیچ وقت کلاس کنکور نرفتم و همیشه از آزمون‌ها و مدرسه فراری بودم..من نمیخوام دیده بشم برای همین پوشیده ترین و ساده ترین لباسها رو میپوشم بیرون که برم از ماشین پیاده نمیشم، پشت چراغ قرمز همش وحشت دارم مردم منو ببینن سرم رو میندازم پایین..الان که مجبورم برم دانشگاه..۶ سال درس نخوندم که نرم دانشگاه ولی الان مجبورم و به خاطرش استرس گرفتم..من با این زندگی چه کنم بچه ها.؟!


اخرین باری که رفتی بیرون قیافه چندتا از ادمایی که دیدی تو ذهنته؟ مطمعنا تو فکرت خیلی قضاوتشونم کردی که اینقدر از قضاوت میترسی قضاوتت چه تاثیری روشون داشته بخدا تو مسخره ترین لباسم بپوشی بریتو خیابون سرججمع نهایت پنج دیقه تو خاطره یه نفری بخدا ملت اینقدر به همدیگه توجه نمیکنن چرا میترسی که دیده بشی که چی مثلا از چیش میترسی؟ میترسی قضاوت بشی؟قضاوتشون چه تاثیری داره بهت؟_

----------


## Django

*اگه بتونی با یه روانشناس مشورت کنی خیلی خوبه.
یه چندتا مشکل رفتاری داری فقط. مثل تنبلی وسواس رفتاری عدم اعتماد به نفس بی انگیزگی... 
در کل چیز خاصی نیست. خودتو نگران نکن. 
اکثر آدمها همین جوری اند. خودتو دوست داشته باش. سعی کن دورو وریات آدمهای مثبت و انرژیک باشن. 

البته اشتباه برداشت نشه که چندتا از چیزایی که گفتی از درونگراییت نشات میگیره که به هیچ وجه مشکل نیست. منم اینجوریم 
فقط یه درصد اونم گاهی سعی کن از پیله ت بیای بیرون. جاهای جدید رو امتحان کن..*

----------


## Saturn8

میدونم چی میگی تو این دوره زمونه منم دچار افسردگی شدید و خسته از همه چی شدم از همه چی
از همه کس
از همه جا
از نبود انسانیت 
از کثافتی که داره همه جا گسترده تر می شه 
از ...

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

حس کردم خودم نوشتم این متنو : (

----------


## Bozorgvar aziz

من یک جایی شنیدم که نوجوان ها و جوان ها فکر میکنند همه انها را میبینند در هر جایی که هستند کوچه بازار خیابان و... بعد به اوایل میانسالی که میرسن به این نتیجه میرسن که دیگران اونا رو میبینن ولی به درک!! در اواسط و اواخر میانسالی یا حتی بعضا اوایل پیری میفهمن که دیگران اصلا اونا رو نمیدیدن! به هیچ وجه
میدونی همه ما مرکز جهان خودمونیم
پس دوست داریم اینطور فکر کنیم
حالا که من در مرکز هستم
پس در مرکز توجه عموم قرار دارم
واحیانا اگر ضعفی در خودم حس کنم
که اقرار دارم نود درصدمون حس میکنیم
سعی میکنم دیده نشم
اما جالب میشه اگه بدونی
مردم با هزار جور فکر و مشغله
از خونه بیرون میزنن 
شاید یک عده بهت نگاه کنن
ولی شاید حتی چیزی در مورد تو تو ذهنشون
حتی عبور هم نکنه
شاید من دقیق نمیدونم...

----------


## iamAmir

این مشکلات به روان و روحت برمیگرده که چیز خاصی نیست درست میشه.
یه چند جلسه مشاور برو به راحتی درست میشه؛ این حالتی که تو داری یه حالت شایع هستش بین خیلی از افراد با غلظت متفاوت.

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bozorgvar aziz


من یک جایی شنیدم که نوجوان ها و جوان ها فکر میکنند همه انها را میبینند در هر جایی که هستند کوچه بازار خیابان و... بعد به اوایل میانسالی که میرسن به این نتیجه میرسن که دیگران اونا رو میبینن ولی به درک!! در اواسط و اواخر میانسالی یا حتی بعضا اوایل پیری میفهمن که دیگران اصلا اونا رو نمیدیدن! به هیچ وجه
میدونی همه ما مرکز جهان خودمونیم
پس دوست داریم اینطور فکر کنیم
حالا که من در مرکز هستم
پس در مرکز توجه عموم قرار دارم
واحیانا اگر ضعفی در خودم حس کنم
که اقرار دارم نود درصدمون حس میکنیم
سعی میکنم دیده نشم
اما جالب میشه اگه بدونی
مردم با هزار جور فکر و مشغله
از خونه بیرون میزنن 
شاید یک عده بهت نگاه کنن
ولی شاید حتی چیزی در مورد تو تو ذهنشون
حتی عبور هم نکنه
شاید من دقیق نمیدونم...


داداش دقیقا هین حرفو میخواستم بزنم بهش منتها تو نوشتار بلد نبودم اینقدر خوب بگم هممون منطقی که فکر کنیم سرجمع دونفر ازادماییکه تو خیابون از کنارشون رد شدیمو یادمونم نمیاد حتی اگه چیزی هم یادمون بیاد نه واسه اونفرد تاثیر میزاره نه واسه  ما ماها اغلب زندگیمونو صرف پوشوندن خودمون میکنیم یا نشون دادن خودمون به یه شکل دیگه  درصورتی که اکثرش پوچ فط فکر میکنیم خیلی مهمیمو همه میبننمون مگرنه حتی اعضایه خانوادت هم اغلب اوقات نه نظری دارن نه چیزی یادشونه از وضعیت ظاهری اخرین باری که باهاشون بیرون رفتی_

----------


## ifmvi

*دارودرمانی + روانکاوی ، اوضاعت رو بهبود میده ، منم این شکلی بودم اما خب داروهامو منظم مصرف میکنم ، یه مدت که میرفتم روانشناس اوضاعم بهتر بود بعدش دیگه نرفتم و دغدغه های ذهنیم باز هم زیاد شد ، اما دوباره میخوام برم ؛  مراجعه به روانپزشک و دارو درمانی صبر میطلبه ، چون ممکنه دارو ها دیر جواب بدن یا مجبور باشی زیر نظر پزشکت دارو ها رو تغییر بدی ، من از شهریور درمان رو شروع کردم و آذر ماه حس کردم که واقعا حالم نسبت به گذشته بهتره ، دوز داروهام مرتب زیر نظر پزشکم چک میشه و حتی یه مورد از داروهام هم تغییر داده شد که اوضاعم بهبود پیدا کنه ، در کل باید صبور بود و اینکه مجبوری مثل یه مامان کنار خودت بمونی و از خودت مراقبت کنی ، از کسی هم انتظار درک شدن نداشته باش چون اکثر آدمها نمیتونن درکت کنن . درست میشه اما زمان و صبر لازم داره . امروز یکی از روزایِ بدم رو سپری کردم ، بازم داشتم میرفتم توی فاز خودکشی و سرزنش کردن خودم ، اما سعی کردم آروم بمونم و کنار خودم باشم و نه در مقابل خودم ؛ سخته ، دلت میخواد بابتِ تمام اشتباهاتت از خودت انتقام بگیری ولی نباید اجازه بدی ، نباید خودتو تحقیر کنی .*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ema


دارودرمانی + روانکاوی ، اوضاعت رو بهبود میده ، منم این شکلی بودم اما خب داروهامو منظم مصرف میکنم ، یه مدت که میرفتم روانشناس اوضاعم بهتر بود بعدش دیگه نرفتم و دغدغه های ذهنیم باز هم زیاد شد ، اما دوباره میخوام برم ؛  مراجعه به روانپزشک و دارو درمانی صبر میطلبه ، چون ممکنه دارو ها دیر جواب بدن یا مجبور باشی زیر نظر پزشکت دارو ها رو تغییر بدی ، من از شهریور درمان رو شروع کردم و آذر ماه حس کردم که واقعا حالم نسبت به گذشته بهتره ، دوز داروهام مرتب زیر نظر پزشکم چک میشه و حتی یه مورد از داروهام هم تغییر داده شد که اوضاعم بهبود پیدا کنه ، در کل باید صبور بود و اینکه مجبوری مثل یه مامان کنار خودت بمونی و از خودت مراقبت کنی ، از کسی هم انتظار درک شدن نداشته باش چون اکثر آدمها نمیتونن درکت کنن . درست میشه اما زمان و صبر لازم داره . امروز یکی از روزایِ بدم رو سپری کردم ، بازم داشتم میرفتم توی فاز خودکشی و سرزنش کردن خودم ، اما سعی کردم آروم بمونم و کنار خودم باشم و نه در مقابل خودم ؛ سخته ، دلت میخواد بابتِ تمام اشتباهاتت از خودت انتقام بگیری ولی نباید اجازه بدی ، نباید خودتو تحقیر کنی .


من یکبار رفتم پیش روانشناس، ارجاعم داد به روانپزشک اتاق بغلی. من گریه میکردم و حرف میزدم اون کاملاً پوکر گوش می‌کرد و به من چه ی خاصی تو نگاهش بود. بعدش هم گفت دارو لازم داری و اصلا حرف نزد باهام. دیگه نرفتم پیشش. رفتم پیش بهترین روانپزشک شهرمون، دارو نوشت ولی چاقم کرد دارو و قطع کردم. روزی دوازده تا قرص مینداختم. الان دیگه اعتماد ندارم به مشاوره و روانپزشک.. حس میکنم فایده نداره.*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi




من یکبار رفتم پیش روانشناس، ارجاعم داد به روانپزشک اتاق بغلی. من گریه میکردم و حرف میزدم اون کاملاً پوکر گوش می‌کرد و به من چه ی خاصی تو نگاهش بود. بعدش هم گفت دارو لازم داری و اصلا حرف نزد باهام. دیگه نرفتم پیشش. رفتم پیش بهترین روانپزشک شهرمون، دارو نوشت ولی چاقم کرد دارو و قطع کردم. روزی دوازده تا قرص مینداختم. الان دیگه اعتماد ندارم به مشاوره و روانپزشک.. حس میکنم فایده نداره.


                                                                                 سلام نی نی جون . تنها کسی که میتونه به شما کمک کنه خود شمایی . خیلی خوبه که داری میری دانشگاه . مبارکه عزیزم . منم حدود 4 ساله تو خونم و جایی نمیرم . خواهر برادری هم ندارم . خیلی از فامیل هم بهم  میگن منزوی ..ولی من پوستم کلفته اصلا توجهی ندارم ...هر کسی چیزی بهم میگه ... اما دلم روشنه که امسال قبول میشم و از این پیله خودم درمیام . مطمئنم شما هم وقتی رفتی دانشگاه خیلی بهتر و شادتر میشی . حتی میتونی تو رشته خودت یکی از بهترینای ایران بشی . فقط به خدا توکل کن همه چی و از خدا بخواه . حتما حتما ورزش و پیاده روی رو تو برنامت بزار . کلاس موسیقی هم خییلی میتونه بهتون کمک کنه . مخصوصا پیانو و سنتور.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parisa-konkoori


                                                                                 سلام نی نی جون . تنها کسی که میتونه به شما کمک کنه خود شمایی . خیلی خوبه که داری میری دانشگاه . مبارکه عزیزم . منم حدود 4 ساله تو خونم و جایی نمیرم . خواهر برادری هم ندارم . خیلی از فامیل هم بهم  میگن منزوی ..ولی من پوستم کلفته اصلا توجهی ندارم ...هر کسی چیزی بهم میگه ... اما دلم روشنه که امسال قبول میشم و از این پیله خودم درمیام . مطمئنم شما هم وقتی رفتی دانشگاه خیلی بهتر و شادتر میشی . حتی میتونی تو رشته خودت یکی از بهترینای ایران بشی . فقط به خدا توکل کن همه چی و از خدا بخواه . حتما حتما ورزش و پیاده روی رو تو برنامت بزار . کلاس موسیقی هم خییلی میتونه بهتون کمک کنه . مخصوصا پیانو و سنتور. 


یک لحظه فکر کردم داری مسخره میکنی..آخه سنتور؟ من حالم از موسیقی بهم میخوره. ورزش که اصلاً. خیلی هم بدم میاد از حرفای الکی که بهترین میشی و فلان..تو رو خدا این حرفا رو تو انجمن نگید، سرورپور واسه کل ایران بسه. البته ممنونم از پیامت.*

----------


## samar_98

*لم يقتل الحزن أحد 
 ولكنه جعلنا فارغين من كل شيء!

اندوه کسی را نکشت
اما ما را از همه‌چیز،
تهی ساخت!

ب نتیجه خاصی اگه رسیدی مارم در جریان بذا،  ممنون*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi




یک لحظه فکر کردم داری مسخره میکنی..آخه سنتور؟ من حالم از موسیقی بهم میخوره. ورزش که اصلاً. خیلی هم بدم میاد از حرفای الکی که بهترین میشی و فلان..تو رو خدا این حرفا رو تو انجمن نگید، سرورپور واسه کل ایران بسه. البته ممنونم از پیامت.


 اکی . ببخشید اگه ناراحت و غمگین شدی . خدافظ*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_خب اولا بگم که شما یه ادم کاملا ایده ال طلب تشریف داری که از اون ور بوم افتاده
این متنی که نوشتی اصلا شبیه تو نیست اما یه چیزی باعث شده به این متن برسی 
جونم برات بگه که دختر خوب میدونم حستو میفهم و کاملا هم درکش میکنم
اما یه سوال خب باشه این اوضاع تا کی ؟
تا کجا؟
تمام حس هایی که نوشتی سر منشا ی نا امیدی داره که از یه ارزوی یا بلند پروازی اومده 
ببخش اگر دارم اینطور میگم این فقط چیزیه ک من حس میکنم
اما خب یه واقعیتی هست بزار رک بگم
دنیا بابا یا مامان ما نیست
اون کاملا منطقی و کار خودشو میکنه 
بخای این مدلی پیش بری خودتو به عمق فاجعه میرسونی و به افسردگی خفیف و بعد محض میرسی 
اتفاقا من حس میکنم میتونی پتانسیل بهترین شدنو داری

 فرار کردن از دنیا واقعی نشونه اینه که خودتو در برابر چیزی یا چیز هایی ناتوان میبینی 
شروع کن یه استعدادی درسی هنری چیزی
هیچ انسانی بیهوده افریده نشده
من اگه اینارو میگم خودم پشت کنکورم اما دوستانه گفتم بهت امیدوارم حرفام بتونه حتی کمی هم شده تورو به خودت بیاره
چون اینجا ادما میخوننو رد میشن و برداشتای ذهنیشونو مینویسن 
کسیم به تو فکر نمیکنه
پس بلند شو شروع کن_

----------


## Maja7080

همیشه تو تاپیکات نوشتم این بارهم مینویسم،منم دقیقا مثل خودت هستم
اصلا دلم نمیخواد با دنیای واقعی رو به رو بشم و از اجتماع فراریم و خیلللللللی سردرگمم،من‌ پیش روانشناس و روانپزشک هم نرفتم چون واقعا حوصله ی حرف زدن باهاشونو ندارم درواقع نمیدونم چی باید براشون بگم.نمیدونم چیکار کنم خیلی گیجم خیلی

----------


## NiNi

*من مثل نواری هستم که گیر کرده و همش یه تیکه رو پخش میکنه. هیچ راهی هم نیست ظاهرا..شخصیت ضعیف من کفایت نمیکنه. چی بگم والا.*

----------


## Promise

> *من مثل نواری هستم که گیر کرده و همش یه تیکه رو پخش میکنه. هیچ راهی هم نیست ظاهرا..شخصیت ضعیف من کفایت نمیکنه. چی بگم والا.*


نی نی جان شما افسردگی شدید داری،
حتما یه روان پزشک خوب پیدا کن،اینجوری پیش بری تا چن وقت دیگه خودتو نابود می کنی.

----------


## Believer

> *از آدما میترسم، از حرف زدن با مردم فراری هستم، صدام در نمیاد، خرید نمیرم، هر جایی که دلم می‌خواد نمیرم..مثلا سینما نمیرم از ترس اینکه آدمای کمی رفته باشن یا اینکه با خودشون بگن اینو نگاه اومده سینما مثلا که چی و..همین موضوع در مورد رستوران و خرید و...از آرایش کردن و لباس خوب پوشیدن فراری ام..به خاطر این موضوع هیچ وقت کلاس کنکور نرفتم و همیشه از آزمون‌ها و مدرسه فراری بودم..من نمیخوام دیده بشم برای همین پوشیده ترین و ساده ترین لباسها رو میپوشم بیرون که برم از ماشین پیاده نمیشم، پشت چراغ قرمز همش وحشت دارم مردم منو ببینن سرم رو میندازم پایین..الان که مجبورم برم دانشگاه..۶ سال درس نخوندم که نرم دانشگاه ولی الان مجبورم و به خاطرش استرس گرفتم..من با این زندگی چه کنم بچه ها.؟!*


حس خوب حتی اینکه فکر کنی بقیه درموردت چی فکر میکنن از درون خودت بیرون میاد انقدر خودتو مقصر ندون خودتو ببخش و بدون که فوق العاده ایی شاید تو یه زمینه ای نتونستی موفق شی ولی دلیل نمیشه بخوای کل عمرتو به خاطرش خودتو سرزنش کنی و به خودت بگی چون نتونستی پس بی ارزشی من مطمئنم استعدادایی داری که شاید خودت هنوز ندونی خلاصه این که اگه میخوای از این وضعیت بیرون بیای اول باید خودتو ببخشی و دیگه سرزنش نکنی و این جمله(بترس ولی انجامش بده) سعی کن بری کلاس و چیز جدیدی یاد بگیری این بهت اعتماد به نفس میده .
امیدوارم موفق شی

----------


## konkoor98

خدایی با کیا شدیم 80 میلیون  :Yahoo (20):  اینجا فروم کنکوریه یا امین آباد   :Yahoo (39):  اونایی که اومدن راهنمایی کنن وضعشون از استارتر خرابتره  :Yahoo (20):  :Y (399):  :Y (617):  :Y (712):  :Y (560):  :Y (449):  :Y (459):  :Y (621):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkoor98


خدایی با کیا شدیم 80 میلیون  اینجا فروم کنکوریه یا امین آباد   اونایی که اومدن راهنمایی کنن وضعشون از استارتر خرابتره 



ببخشید که همه مثل تو خجسته نیستن. اینجا انجمن کنکور ولی بخش انگیزشی و مشاوره ای هم داره.. اهل امین آبادی؟ چون میشناسی،من که نمیدونم کجاست اصلاً. عین این دبستانیا از شکلک استفاده کردی همش.*

----------


## konkoor98

> *
> 
> 
> ببخشید که همه مثل تو خجسته نیستن. اینجا انجمن کنکور ولی بخش انگیزشی و مشاوره ای هم داره.. اهل امین آبادی؟ چون میشناسی،من که نمیدونم کجاست اصلاً. عین این دبستانیا از شکلک استفاده کردی همش.*


 :Yahoo (20):  شکلک نیست عکس بچه های فرومه  :Yahoo (50): خجستگی زحمت داره وگرنه هر کی میتونه خودشو راحت بزنه به دیوونگی بشینه هیچ کاری نکنه  :Yahoo (106):  موفق باشی

----------


## Nrgs

من مدت زیادیه که تو سکوت میام انجمن و بدون اینکه چیزی بگم خارج میشم اما با دیدن تاپیکت نتونستم دوباره چیزی نگم و بیرون برم.
حیف روزایی که داری اینجوری میگذرونی من اصلا کاری با درونگرا بودنت ندارم که این جزئی از شخصیتته اما تو گفتن بعضی چیزا واقعا اغراق کردی تو تصمیم گرفتی همه چیزو بدتر از اونی که هست ببینی و هیچکس نمیتونه بهت کمک کنه جز خودت نمیگم فلان کارو کن تا خوب شی برو پیش فلانی تا بهتر شی اتفاقا من میگم انقد تو این حالت بمون تا اخرش دیگه خودت خسته شی و تصمیم بگیری خودتو اصلاح کنی.
وقتی میری پیش روان پزشک و دارو مصرف میکنی باید تا تهش بری حالا فوقش ده کیلو چاق میشی ولی روحت که درست میشه.تو همینجوریشم میگی جایی نمیرم و خودتم که دوس نداری پس چه فرقی داره چاق باشی یا لاغر؟حداقلش این بود جلساتت رو ادامه میدادی روح و روانتو میساختی تا زندگیت از این معلق بودن خارج شه.
سعی کن از این اوضاعی که داری زودتر خسته شی تا خودتو بسازی ده سال دگ نه دوسال دگ خودت پشیمون میشی که چرا هیچکاری نکردی.انقدم راجبش حرف نزن و به خودت تلقین نکن و به حس و حال الانت بال و پر نده.

----------


## asma80

> *سلام انجمنی ها..
> 
> من که معرف حضور هستم  چشم بازار رو در آورده ایزد با آفرینش من..
> 
> والا عرضم به حضور محترمتون که در ادامه ی اخلاق‌های فضاییِ اینجانب، اخلاقی هست بسیار مسخره که خودم هم در عجبم..
> 
> من دلم نمیخواد هیچ کاری کنم. یعنی نمیتونم. حتی الان به زور دارم اینجا مینویسم. حوصله ی نت و تی وی و خیلی چیزها رو ندارم. کارهای روزمره رو هم به زور و گربه شورانه انجام میدم.
> 
> حال ندارم یه قدم از خونه بیرون برم..دلم نمیخواد وارد دنیای واقعی بشم. دلم می‌خواد همه چیز امیدوارانه برام بمونه. میترسم برم بیرون از این حصاری که بین  خودم و واقعیت کشیدم..
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز شما دچار اختلال اضطراب اجتماعی هستید اختلالی که خیلی از ما تو دوران زندگیمون یه بارم که شده دچارش شدیم اما درجه های متفاوت داره و مال شما چون یکم طول کشیده ممکنه درجش یکم زیادتر باشه . 
لطفا درمورد این اختلال خیلی زیاد تحقیق کنید و حتما حتما یک سر به روانشناس بزنید چون این یه اختلال سادست اما اگه درمان نشه افسردگی و هزار جور اختلال های دیگری با خودش میاره . 
*علائم*

*جنبه‌های ادراکی*

فردی که دچار اضطراب اجتماعی است هیچ گونه تمایلی به آغاز ارتباط با دیگران ندارد و با احساسی از ترس از هر موقعیتی که ممکن است در معرض داوری دیگران قرار گیرد، اجتناب می‌ورزد. برداشت یا تصور شخص از موقعیت‌های اجتماعی که احتمال دارد شخصیت، ظاهر یا توانایی‌های او مورد سنجش و ارزشیابی ضعیف دیگران قرار گیرد، می‌تواند واقعی یا خیالی باشد. مبتلایان به اضطراب اجتماعی از اینکه چگونه در نظر دیگران به نظر می‌رسند احساس نگرانی می‌کنند. آن‌ها معمولاً در جمع متوجه به ظاهر و رفتار خود هستند و معیارهای بالایی برای رفتار و عملکرد خود در نظر دارند. شخص مبتلا تلاش می‌کند تا تأثیر مثبتی بر دیگران بگذارد و جلوه عادی از خود ارائه دهد اما در عین حال معتقد است که قادر به این کار نیست. این افراد پیش از روبرو شدن با موقعیت اجتماعی اضطراب زا بارها و بارها شرایط را به صورت ذهنی تصور می‌کنند و مسائل و موقعیتهای اضطراب زای بالقوه و طریقه برخورد با آن را مرور می‌کنند. آن‌ها اتفاقاتی که ممکن است برایشان خجالت‌آور باشد را بررسی می‌کنند و حتی رشته تفکراتشان پس از رویارویی با آن موقعیت خاتمه نمی‌یابد بلکه تا روزها بعد رفتار خود را بررسی می‌کنند و معمولاً خود را به خاطر اشتباهات و نمایش ضعیف سرزنش می‌کنند.مبتلایان به اضطراب اجتماعی بدبین تر از دیگران هستند و صحبتهای عادی یا مبهم را با نگاه منفی تفسیر می‌کنند. بسیاری از تحقیقات نیز نشان داده‌است که این افراد خاطرات منفی را بهتر از دیگران به یاد می‌آورند.
برخی دیگر از خصوصیات این افراد شامل عادت به خواندن طرز فکر دیگران، تمرکز روی اتفاقات منفی، کوچک شمردن نکات قوت خود، تعمیم دادن بیش از حد مشکلات و پرهیز از برقراری روابط صمیمی است. برخی از موقعیتهایی که موجب بروز اضطراب در مبتلایان می‌شود به صورت زیر است:

مورد قضاوت ضعیف دیگران قرار گرفتن، عدم تأیید یا انتقاد توسط دیگرانملاقات با دیگران برای نخستین بارمرکز توجه واقع شدن (مثلاً در زمان وارد شدن به مجلسی که دیگران نشسته‌اند)زیر نظر قرار گرفته شدن به هنگام انجام کاردعوت کردن یا دعوت شدنشرایط خاص اجتماعی مثل عصبانیت‌ها و پرخاشگری‌هاموقعیتی که می‌بایست مصمم و قاطع جواب داد یا اظهار نظر کردمکالمهٔ تلفنی در حضور دیگرانخوردن یا آشامیدن در حضور دیگران
*جنبه‌های رفتاری*

اضطراب اجتماعی ترسی ماندگار از یک یا چند موقعیت است که فرد در آن‌ها در معرض نگاه موشکافانه دیگران قرار می‌گیرد و ترس از اینکه به گونه‌ای عمل یا رفتار کند که اشتباه و در نتیجه تحقیرآمیز یا خجالت‌آور باشد. این مسئله فراتر از _خجالتی بودن_ عادی است به گونه‌ای که در موارد بسیاری به اجتناب از موقعیتهای قابل توجه اجتماعی و شغلی منجر شود. موقعیتهای اضطراب زا می‌تواند تقریباً شامل هرگونه روابط اجتماعی خصوصاً شرکت در گروه‌های کوچک، مهمانی، صحبت با افراد غریبه، هتل و امثال آن شود. علائم جسمی و فیزیکی می‌تواند شامل _خالی شدن ذهن_، تپش قلب، سرخ شدن، سوزش معده و دل آشوب شود.
هراس‌ها معمولاً با فرار(escape behavior) یا رفتارهای اجتنابی(avoidance behavior) کنترل می‌شوند. به عنوان مثال یک دانش آموز ممکن است در زمان صحبت کردن در جلوی جمع، کلاس را ترک کند (فرار) یا از ارائه گزارش شفاهی خودداری کند (اجتناب) چرا که قبلاً در موقع صحبت در جلوی جمع دچار اضطراب شدید یا حملات اضطرابی شده‌است. برخی از رفتارهای اجتنابی کوچک زمانی دیده می‌شود که فرد از برخورد چشمی(eye contact) با دیگران اجتناب می‌کند مثلاً فرد محلی را برای نشستن انتخاب می‌کند که ارتباط رودرروی چشمی با دیگران نداشته باشد.در موارد شدیدتر فرد از مواجهه با هر موقعیت اجتماعی که باعث بروز اضطراب شود پرهیز می‌کند. این‌گونه رفتارهای اجتنابی در فرد مبتلا باعث افت شدید در کیفیت زندگی فرد می‌شود و باعث بدتر شدن و پیشرفت این اختلال می‌گردد لذا مبتلایان باید از رفتارهای اجتنابی به‌طور جدی پرهیز کنند.
*جنبه‌های فیزیولوژیکی*

واکنش‌های فیزیولوژیکی همانند دیگر اختلال‌های اضطرابی در اضطراب اجتماعی هم دیده می‌شود. در زمان مواجهه با موقعیتهای اضطراب زا کودکان مبتلا ممکن است علائمی مثل کج‌خلقی، گریه، چسبیدن به والدین یا سکوت از خود نشان دهند . در بزرگسالان چشمان اشکی(teary eyes)، تعریق زیاد، دل آشوب، لرزش و تپش قلب دیده می‌شود که در نتیجه پاسخ فیزیولوژیکی استرس (fight or flight response) بوجود می‌آید. سرخ شدن هم معمولاً در این افراد دیده می‌شود.این واکنش‌های قابل مشاهده باعث افزایش اضطراب شخص می‌شود.
تحقیقات اخیر نشان می‌دهد که قسمتی از مغز که آمیگدالا(amygdala) نامیده می‌شود و بخشی از سیستم لیمبیک(limbic system) می‌باشد در افراد مبتلا به اضطراب اجتماعی در زمان رویارویی با چهره‌های خشمگین یا موقعیتهای ترسناک بیش از حد طبیعی فعال است. این تحقیقات نشان می‌دهد که شدت این واکنش با شدت اضطراب اجتماعی رابطه مستقیم دارد.



*دوست عزیز همچنین پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب های روانشناسی بخونید مثل : خودت باش دختر _ از حال بد به حال خوب _ راز و...*

----------


## asma80

> *من مثل نواری هستم که گیر کرده و همش یه تیکه رو پخش میکنه. هیچ راهی هم نیست ظاهرا..شخصیت ضعیف من کفایت نمیکنه. چی بگم والا.*


دوست عزیز من به شما تو پی وی هم پیام داده بودم نمیدونم خوندین یا نه . شخصیت شما ضعیف نیست شما فقط تو یه بحرانی افتادی که نمیدونم دلیلش چیه هر چی و هر کی میتونه توی این بحران دخیل باشه مخصوصا خودتون . شما فقط نمیدونی که با این بحران چجوری رفتار کنید شخصیت شما مشکلی نداره این نوع رفتارتونه که باعث عذاب شما میشه . البته بازم تو پست قبلیتون گفته بودم که یه بخش زیادش هم به علت درونگرا بودن شما هست که تا حدش خودش بسیار هم خوبه بهتون گفتم که درونگراها خیلی چیزای خوبی دارن مخصوصا درک بسیار زیاد اطراف و اطرافیان . درونگرا ها دوست دارن انرژیشون رو خودشون از خودشون بگیرن و بیشتر با خودشون خلوت کنن . درونگرا ها دوستای خیلی کمی دارن و این به دلیل درک بالاشونه که چون میتونن اکثرا افکار اطرافیان رو بخونن اتفاق میفته . خب دوست عزیز تا اینجا مشکلی نیست ولی چیزی که هست اینه که درونگرا ها با اینکه کمتر وارد اجتماع میشن اما از اجتماع ترس و واهمه ندارن یا مشکلی در اعتماد به نفس ندارن فقط بیشتر از دیگران با خودشون حال میکنن . پس این مشکل اعتماد به نفس و واهمه از جمعیت چیزی بیشتر از درونگرا بودنه که بالا توضیح دادم . باز خودتون میتونید تو گوگل درباره افراد درونگرا و همچنین اختلال اضطراب اجتماعی سرچ کنید . 
بازم تاکید میکنم سعی کنید خودتونو کشف کنید اون وقته که عاشق خودتون میشید و به خدا اکثر مشکلات روحی از همین دوست نداشتن خود هست .

----------


## amir-javadi

> *سلام انجمنی ها..
> 
> من که معرف حضور هستم  چشم بازار رو در آورده ایزد با آفرینش من..
> 
> والا عرضم به حضور محترمتون که در ادامه ی اخلاق‌های فضاییِ اینجانب، اخلاقی هست بسیار مسخره که خودم هم در عجبم..
> 
> من دلم نمیخواد هیچ کاری کنم. یعنی نمیتونم. حتی الان به زور دارم اینجا مینویسم. حوصله ی نت و تی وی و خیلی چیزها رو ندارم. کارهای روزمره رو هم به زور و گربه شورانه انجام میدم.
> 
> حال ندارم یه قدم از خونه بیرون بر**م..دلم نمی خو**اد وارد دنیای واقعی بشم. دلم می‌خواد همه چیز امیدوارانه برام بمونه. میترسم برم بیرون از این حصاری که بین  خودم و واقعیت کشیدم..
> ...


سلام .
والا چیزی که به ذهنم می رسه بهتون بگم اینه که شما از نظر من مشکل حادی ندارید یه چیز طبیعی هستش فقط یکم حساس شدید به دیگران و رفتارهای خودتون و دچار روزمرگی و دلمردگی شدید .
شما توی ذهنتون یه دنیای خیالی ساختید که دلتون می خواد توش باشید و از اون خارج نشید .به نظرم بهترین کار برای شما اینه برای اینکه دوباره وارد دنیای واقعی بشید و بتونید ارتباط بگیرید با جهان واقعی داشتن تعداد زیادی دوست هستش .
احتمال می دم شما دوستان کمی دارید . اگر ارتباطات اجتماعیتون رو زیاد کنید می تونید به راحتی این مشکلاتتون رو حل کنید
پس اول تعدادی دوست پیدا کنید (همه حداقل توی دبیرستان یا محله یه چند نفری رو داریم که باهاشون رابطه دوستانه داشتیم می تونید اونا رو پیدا کنید باهاشون ارتباط برقرار کنید)
دومین کار برای خروج از روزمرگی که به ذهن من بیاد اینه که وارد مباحث مورد علاقتون بشید(حدالامکان موضوع اجتماعی باشه) هر مبحثی رو که دوست دارید و پیگیرش باشیدمثلا چون شما خانم هستید شاید به مد و لباس و بازیگران و مدل ها علاقه داشته باشید خب می تونید پیگیر اونا باشید .یا اگه به موضوعات سیاسی علاقه دارید وارد مباحث سیاسی بشید و همه اینا برای اینه که  علاقه مند بشید به اجتماع و دیگران.
سومین کار فیلم دیدنه ! بعله فیلم دیدن! شما باید فیلم ببینید فقط ترجیحا فیلم های ترسناک و اجتماعی غم ناک نبینید ژانر درام و رمانتیک و اکشن  ، فوق العادست برای آشنایی با واقعیت های جهان بیرون(البته نه هر فیلمی!)
اگر هم دانشگاه نمی روید حتما برید حالا هر رشته ای شما اگه خوب درس بخونید تهش اینه که یه کرسی تدریس حق التدریسی هر چند با درامد کم گیرتون میاد و توی دانشگاه خیلی کارا می شه کرد .
همینا به ذهنم رسید.
ولی مهم ترین مورد اینه که خودتون رو بیمار ندونید شما کاملا کاملا سالم و طبیعی هستید فقط کمی حساس شدید همین! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## A.H.D

هر کی تو دهنش یک برنامه هایی داره ، یه هدفی داره
اول یه کاغذ بذار جلوت ، بنویس برنامه هاتو ، چند تا تفریحی توپ هم بنویس تو کاغذ
حالا بسم ا... سعی کن هر روز چند تاشو انجام بدی ، خودتو موظف کن و بیکار نباشید
کمی به خودتون برسید ، برو جشن برو تفریح برو سفر
ساز بلد هستی ، ساز بزن
سعی کن با آرزو زندگی نکنی ، آرزو باید باهات زندگی کنه...
فقط به زنده بودن اکتفا نکن ، زندگی باید کرد...

----------


## Frozen

سلام عزیزم..خب شما اگاهانه انتخاب کردی این مدل زندگی رو!اگه واقعا داره اذیتت میکنه تغییر ایجاد کن 
تنها قانون ثابت جهان تغییره! تغییر نکنی دنیا بزور تغییرت میده
این تغییر رو انقد کوچیک کن که بهونه ای برای از زیرش در رفتن نداشته باشی ولی باید خودتو مجبور کنی پیوسته ادامش بدی...مثلا روزی نیم ساعت برو قدم بزن...به ادما نگاه کن !اینکه هرکی پی یه چیزه ! هر کی گرفتاریب خاص خودشو داره
ببین موندن تو این حریم دایره ای بسته خودت بهت چیزی اضافه نمیکنه
پس اگه باهاش حال میکنی که تا اخر عمر همینجوری ادامه بده 
اگه نه پس یه کاری کن!هیشکی نمیتونه کمکت کنه بجز خودت
هرروز که از خواب بیدار میشی بگو زندگی من مثل یه کتابه که هرروز دارم یه صفحشو مینویسم!باید یجوری بنویسم که ده ها سال بعد خودم روم بشه بخونمش!
اصرار من اینه با کارهای کوچیک و پیوسته ای شروع کنی که کم کم از فضای قبلیت دورت کنه
پیش داوری نکن نگو نمیشه!اول دوسه روز حرفا و پیشنهادایی که بچه ها گفتن عملی کن اگه نشد بعد دیگه انجام نده!
خب شما از همین اول داری دربرابر خوشحالی و حس خوب جبهه میگیری!!!!چجوری میخوای بهش برسی؟
اولین قدم تغییر ذهنیت و تلقین به خودته..تلقین بعد مدتی تبدیل به ناخوداگاهت میشه اونوقت این کارا برات راحتتر میشه
اولش که میخوای شروع کنی سخته!چون وظیفه مغز ما زنده نگه داشتنمون با کمترین میزان گلوکوزه! قانون اینرسی هم میگه اولین بار با تغییر ناگهانی ذهن مقاومت میکنه!
پس یمقدار باید ب خودت اولش سختی بدی ولی بدون این سختی در پایان چه نتیجه ای برات خواهد داشت
موفق باشی عزیز دلم :Yahoo (11):

----------

